# cooktop installation



## bobby769 (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you mean something like this?
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Devil-150-Medium-11-Foot/dp/B000NHQW3E

If that's what you had in mind Google the following terms:
"Strip Caulk"
"Caulk Strip"


----------



## el matador (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess, but it says tub and wall, will that work for the cook top and look good?


----------



## bobby769 (Sep 6, 2010)

here's one that says can be used in the kitchen
http://www.tradekey.com/selloffer_view/id/3750105.htm

This stuff seems like it's meant more for the joint at a wall and counter but you may be able to use it for what you have in mind.

I myself have been thinking of what to do w/ that space between the glass cooktop and counter and might consider this one. The caulk that's there now is looking really old.


----------



## el matador (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you sir, I appreciate the input!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

el matador said:


> Instead of using silicone to seal the cooktop border to the granite, what other type of sealant i can use to seal the cooktop to the countertop???? My past experience is that silicone was really hard to take out when my cooktop broke. Someone recommended a adhesive strip that goes between the cooktop and the granite but I haven't found anything on that, and the guys at home depot and lowe's don't know a thing.... help please


I don't see the need to seal the cooktop to the counter.
Ron


----------



## el matador (Sep 8, 2010)

In case of liquid spills.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

el matador said:


> In case of liquid spills.


I've never had an issue with ,"liquid spills" is 30 years of kitchen renovations.
Ron


----------



## Ashleybenedik (Oct 4, 2013)

*cooktop not sealed and water damaged ruined electrical system*

The house we live in has a Jenn-Air electric cooktop that was not sealed. My husband was cooking pasta and the water boiled over and got into the electrical system and shorted it out. It now does not work...so yes it should be sealed.


----------

